# Listen to Psalm Singing



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 25, 2009)

I couldn't stop at listening to just one or two. This is what has kept me from getting to bed. 

Psalm Singing Online - psalm-singing.org

All the way from bonnie Scotland. Mainly from the Scottish Psalter, with a few from Sing Psalms.


----------



## Oecolampadius (May 25, 2009)

Wow! Their recordings are the best that I've heard so far.


----------



## Idelette (May 25, 2009)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hadassah (May 25, 2009)

Lovely! Thank you for the post.


----------



## Tim (May 25, 2009)

Jolly good!


----------



## Ruby (May 25, 2009)

Lovely. Thanks for posting that link.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (May 25, 2009)




----------



## ADKing (May 25, 2009)

Very nice! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## gene_mingo (May 25, 2009)

thank you for sharing!


----------



## Knoxienne (May 25, 2009)

Beautiful. Nothing, nothing like it. At all. May psalm-singing increase in our homes, churches and nation.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 25, 2009)




----------



## JM (May 25, 2009)

Nice, thank you.


----------



## dbroyles (May 25, 2009)

Many Thanks!


----------



## LawrenceU (May 25, 2009)

Tapadh leibh, Donnie.

That will certainly help me teach a few of the tunes.


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2009)

Having followed the EP debate here on the PB for some time now, no doubt THAT was the best argument I've heard yet! 

Excellent! I'm not 100% sure yet, but thus far Psalm 117 v1-2, sung to Regent's Square, is my favorite so far.


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 25, 2009)

Isn't it an awesome site? I can't stop listening.


----------



## blhowes (May 25, 2009)

While we're all enjoying this beautiful music, I thought I'd ask something I was curious about, thought somebody might know. 

I've noticed that some of the songs are sung to well-known hymns:

Psalm 25 1st version v4-10 sung to Dennis
Psalm 117 v1-2 sung to Regent's Square

Dennis is the same tune as "Bless Be the Tie That Binds" and 
Regent's Square is the same tune as "Angels From the Realms of Glory"

I was just wondering if there's a list somewhere that relates what the Psalm is sung to (Dennis, Regent's Square, etc.) to a corresponding hymn/song?

Does that make sense?


----------



## 21st Century Calvinist (May 25, 2009)

The only list I know of is in the Trinity Psalter which is specific to that Psalter. 
The Scottish Psalter music edition just recommends tunes for each psalm. Sing Psalms does the same but uses more hymn tunes. Eg. the alternate tune to Ps 117 is Westminster Abbey (Christ is made the sure foundation, Trinity Hymnal #343) You would really have to compare the meter in the psalm book with the meters listed in the hymnal and try to match that way.
Many, many hymn/psalm tunes can be found at the cyberhymnal website so you could search for all the hymns that are sung to a particular tune.


----------



## wfl3 (May 25, 2009)

Thank you for the link. Very nice!


----------



## APuritansMind (May 25, 2009)

Thanks for posting this link, Donnie!


----------



## Dragoon (May 25, 2009)

Thank you very much


----------



## jandrusk (May 25, 2009)

Great stuff!


----------



## charliejunfan (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Augusta (Jun 6, 2009)

Love it! Thanks!


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Jun 19, 2009)

I wish the PCA was EP, or at least used a Psalter.


----------



## Rangerus (Jun 20, 2009)

Being raised Baptist I had always wondered why someone had not put the Psalms to music. Oh how little did I know.


----------



## Julio Martinez Jr (Jun 20, 2009)

I like the fact that the RPCNA has recently updated their psalter. It's a more modern and updated version of the previous psalter.


----------

